# natural rinds?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

can you tell me how you make them? how do you care for them and how often? do you still get mold on the outside?

please?

danke


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

There are many ways to make good natural rinds. Which one you choose depends what cheese you are making. 

For moist curd cheeses that do not require long aging like Colby and Havarti I coat the rind in butter. 

For cheeses that will age over four months like Gouda, Jack and Cheddar etc. I use salt and Lard. 

For the Italians like Parmesan, Romano, Asiago, Manchiago etc. I use olive oil. 

Some cheese requires nothing on the rind at all and some are soaked in wine...

I just took four cheeses out of the cave, Parmesan, Pepper Jack, Cheddar and Pyrenees. None of them had any 'bad' mold, just a light dusting of naturally occurring geo type. This dusty looking fine white mold keeps other molds from growing so I do not clean it off. I think this means my cave is finally in the zone and my rinds will not need so much attention.

I check my cheese everyday. Just opening the door everyday helps to keep unwanted molds from forming. If a cheese needs cleaning I 'sand' the area with salt, clean with heavy brine or rub with salt and vinegar. Last year, my first year with natural rinds I had to do a lot more cleaning. This year I have not had to clean one yet.

Christy


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Christy, how much salt to oil/butter/lard? Is it cheese salt or pickling salt?

I've been giving bandaging a go and I can see what certainly look like not desireable molds growing on them. I've also been horrid on flipping/turning. (cheese is so disciplined!)

Does the 'waterproofing' affect the flavor at all? I've got some home-rendered lard and it's got this bizarre roast pork flavor to it and is much softer than commercial lards. I love roast pork but well, after all that work making cheese I want it to taste like cheese and not pork.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

You just need enough to coat the cheese. Oil soaks in and you can't feel it on the cheese like butter or lard. If the cheese feels dry when you check it, add more coating, maybe once every 6 weeks depending. I use pickling salt.

I think you can use your lard. It will just add flavor to the rind, not the cheese. Have you read this on bandaging?
http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/pg/23.html

Christy


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

okay, you did it, Christy.

I just olive oiled a wheel of romano and put it into the cheese fridge. fingers crossed for a great outcome!


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ohh good!! Italians require almost no care and are the least susceptible to mold. Now you'll be hooked :rock: 

Christy


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

one week into the oil-rubbed natural rind and it looks great! I've re-applied the oil 3x I think, when it looks dry. Has a nice polished sort of sheen going on right now, no molds. Fingers crossed.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

GREAT!! You can move to oiling every three months now.

Christy


----------

